
Partisan Gaps in Caucasian Racial Attitudes - iamjeff
https://www.washingtonpost.com/news/the-fix/wp/2017/03/31/the-gap-between-republicans-and-democrats-views-of-african-americans-just-hit-a-new-high/?tid=hybrid_experimentrandom_1_na
======
necessity
The partisan intelligence gap is widening...

